# Probleme mit Auto Subdomain bei Aliasdomains und Redirect



## oxygene (15. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe den Eindruck, daß das Feature der Auto Subdomain mit http Redirect nicht funktioniert, wie es funktionieren soll.

Hier kurz meine Konfiguration:

Ich habe eine Aliasdomain als Redirect (R,L) auf eine neue Seite http://abc.de angelegt. Es sollen nun alle Subdomains dieser Aliasdomain umgeleitet werden. Das funktioniert aber nicht, wenn ich die Auto Subdomain auf * stelle. Dann sehe ich lediglich die Startseite von ISPCONFIG 3. Wenn ich ohne subdomain aufrufe, wird korrekt weitergeleitet. Sobald ich als Auto Subdomain www einstelle, wird auch korrekt weitergeleitet.

Im VHost ist als Serveralias Domain.de *.domain.de eingetragen, was denke ich auch richtig ist, genauso wie die RedirectCond und RedirectRule

Hat jemand eine Idee oder die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß
Eike


----------



## Till (15. März 2011)

Redirects für * auto subdomains sind bisher nicht vorgesehen. Da müsstest Du Dir ggf. die apache rewrite rules selbst schreiben und im apache Direktiven Feld der Wesebiet einsetzen.

Warum willst Du den eigentlich autop subdomain * nehmen, diese Funktion ist an sich nur für multidomain cms systeme wie wordpress-mu notwendig. Sonst sollte man das nie verwenden, sorgt für ein schlechtes google ranking und macht meist keinen Sinn.


----------



## oxygene (15. März 2011)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Es geht einfach darum, daß ein Kunde mehrere Domains registriert hat und die komplett auf seine Hauptseite, die noch auf einem anderen Server liegt umleiten möchte inkl. Subdomains.

Oder gibt es hierfür eine bessere Möglichkeit, die ich bisher noch nicht gesehen habe?

Gruß
Eike


----------



## Till (15. März 2011)

> Es geht einfach darum, daß ein Kunde mehrere Domains registriert hat und die komplett auf seine Hauptseite, die noch auf einem anderen Server liegt umleiten möchte inkl. Subdomains.


Dann solltest Du nicht Auto-subdomain * nehmen sondern die subdomains bzw. aliasdomains einzeln hinzufügen, damit ergibt sich dann auch das Umleitungsproblem nicht. Denn mit autosubdomain * leitest Du auch domains weiter, die bisher nicht verwendet wurden und google straft dann die Zielseite wg. duplicate content ab oder aber nicht existente subdomains landen dann im google index un können möglicherweise vor den richtigen Domains gerankt sein.



> Oder gibt es hierfür eine bessere Möglichkeit, die ich bisher noch nicht gesehen habe?


Ja. Der Menüpunkt nennst sich subdomain bzw. aliasdomain.


----------



## oxygene (15. März 2011)

Danke für die Info.

Gruß
Eike


----------

